# Just made my costume contest prizes



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

So our party's this Saturday and I made prizes for the costume contest. The first prize for adults:








The first place for the kids:








Second and third are boxes of candy:








I dunno...I thought they turned out cute!


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Love all your prizes


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Those turned out great, I really like that hand.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

